# Pomegranite Pee



## ffemt128 (Jun 12, 2014)

I made a batch of regular skeeter pee and back sweetened it with 2 bottles of POM juice. It has decent flavor, however I have a very yeasty smell to it. If I can get past the smell, it could have promise. May try splash racking a few times... It was made higher alcohol knowing I was putting the 2 bottles of POM to flavor. Maybe some concentrated Pomegranite juice?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Arne (Jun 12, 2014)

Try pouring a glass, put it in the refrig. overnight, now try it. If the yeast smell goes away, airing it out should fix it. Probably if you let it sit in the carboy longer, the oder will go away. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jun 12, 2014)

My Strawberry Skeeter Pee had a similar issue that went away after a few weeks in the carboy.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 12, 2014)

Arne said:


> Try pouring a glass, put it in the refrig. overnight, now try it. If the yeast smell goes away, airing it out should fix it. Probably if you let it sit in the carboy longer, the oder will go away. Good luck with it, Arne.


 

I may have to give that a try. I racked it from bucket to carboy on normal schedule then from glass to glass as intended but after that it sat on the lees longer than I anticipate between rackings. Its about 4 months old now.


----------



## Saccharomaestro (Jun 12, 2014)

I used some random saved yeast for a batch of skeeter pee. One trick that might work is keging let the co2 adsorb into the skeeter pee and then burp the keg. Might take a bit of time. but in theory the co2 should push out the yeast smell. You could then rack and let the co2 dissipate. This work for me on one batch.


----------



## chasemandingo (Jun 13, 2014)

I think a splash rack and some bulk aging should do the trick. Maybe give it 1/4 tsp. of ascorbic acid per gallon after the racking to help prevent too much oxidation.


----------



## Arne (Jun 18, 2014)

If you leave it on the lees too long, S.P. has a habit of getting a little smelly. I have had it happen and usually some time in the carboy off the lees gets rid of the oder. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 19, 2014)

Arne said:


> If you leave it on the lees too long, S.P. has a habit of getting a little smelly. I have had it happen and usually some time in the carboy off the lees gets rid of the oder. Good luck with it, Arne.


 
I usually get it off the lees rather quickly to avoid this issue, not sure how this one managed to sit..


----------

